# Tuberose! How i love thee! Anyone ever use it in soap?



## mikvahnrose (Sep 22, 2016)

Aghhhhh i love the smell of tuberose. I love all floral scents really. I finally got my big bottle of it and i am dying with olfactory orgasms. I buy so many products with tuberose (candles and perfumes), it's just that perfect delicate floral smell. Like gardenia's and roses had a baby and gave it a funky name. 

I really can't wait to try this puppy out but i am wondering how does it fare in cp soap? Does Tuberose make soap trace faster? I know some florals can do that. 
And what would be a good thing to anchor it with because it is such a delicate smell i figure the scent will lose it's potency real fast. But i don't want other scents to overshadow it. I feel like Rosemary would be good to use? Or maybe a bit of basil? Tea tree and or lemongrass would be wayyy too overpowering.


----------



## newbie (Sep 22, 2016)

The tuberoses that I have used have all accelerated a lot but they have also stuck well. not sure you would have to anchor it, necessarily. Which supplier?


----------



## mikvahnrose (Sep 22, 2016)

I bought it from bulk apothecary. And i am really liking it! This is my first time buying straight tuberose E.O so i don't have much to compare too aside from finished products with it. Which supplier did you find the best? 

Like my only issue is that B.A has a really really bad delivery system. It frustrates me so much how long it takes to get my products. This tuberose took me 4 weeks and 2 days!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 23, 2016)

mikvahnrose said:


> I bought it from bulk apothecary. And i am really liking it! This is my first time buying straight tuberose E.O so i don't have much to compare too aside from finished products with it. Which supplier did you find the best?
> 
> Like my only issue is that B.A has a really really bad delivery system. It frustrates me so much how long it takes to get my products. This tuberose took me 4 weeks and 2 days!


It appears that it is actually a synthetic EO and if you are describing it as a light scent I think I would save it for a lotion, salve etc or at the very least hp so you can get the fragrance to stick better


----------



## mikvahnrose (Sep 23, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> It appears that it is actually a synthetic EO and if you are describing it as a light scent I think I would save it for a lotion, salve etc or at the very least hp so you can get the fragrance to stick better


 
WHAT!
I just checked the site and it say's synthetic. I honestly would have not figured for it to be a FRAGRANCE. I was looking at essential oils not fragrances or blends. And the fact at the very bottom is says: "important note" it's not a therapeutic grade essential oil" WHY LABEL IT at the top as such!! 

Erghhh..... i hate their false advertising. And you know what.. I have been scouring? scowering? these forum for the past few hours today and i came across another person complained of the same thing with another one of their products from that site. That is not cool.

Not that i mind synthetic. I'm not that crazy about not having "synthetic" but i would prefer the real deal for obvious reasons. Yeah, i don't think i am going to be doing business with Bulk Apothecary any more. Too many previous frustrations

Sorry for my frustration. I was taken over by emotion and realize it is partly my fault for not reading the tiny little disclaimers at the bottom of page. It's just (for me) when something is advertised as essential oil. I expect it to be "essential oil" 

*calm breathes*

Im going to get in touch with them and see what can be done. If anything since i opened up the bottle. 

But in the meantime, does anyone have *reliable* suppliers for all my essential oil needs including tuberose? 

*glares at bulk apothecary box in the corner of my room* not you B.A. Go away.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 23, 2016)

"...synthetic Tuberose essential oil blend..." from BA website.

It's hard to say what this weasel wording really means, but it ~might~ mean is the fragrance is composed of chemical compounds normally found in tuberose, but some or all of the chemical compounds are synthetic. Another weasel-word name for this is "nature identical." 

Lavender 40/42 is a nature-identical blend. This EO can be a blend of EOs that come from natural sources but it can also contain synthetically made compounds that are "nature identical" to what is found in true lavender EO. The synthetic compounds are added to make the scent meet a consistent standard profile. 

A fragrance oil is any blend of naturally-sourced chemicals and/or synthetic chemical compounds needed to create a scent. The mixture of chemicals doesn't necessarily have anything to do with what is found in EOs from natural sources. For example, a lavender fragrance oil might have chemical compounds in it that are not found in lavender essential oil.

There is no such thing as tuberose EO, steam distilled. Tuberose is only available as an solvent extracted absolute. But save your pennies -- it's really expensive. "...It takes 3600 pounds of blossoms to produce 1 pound of the absolute...." (source: Nature's Gift)

And that's the reason why BA is selling whatever they're selling and using the weaselly wording they're using. Rather than really lie outright, they're being honest ... in a totally confusing and unhelpful way.


----------



## biarine (Sep 23, 2016)

I love tuberose absolute for my homemade perfume but it's very expensive, I've tried the tuberose fragrance oil isn't the same scent as absolute.


----------



## mikvahnrose (Sep 24, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> "composed of chemical compounds normally found in tuberose, but some or all of the chemical compounds are synthetic. Another weasel-word name for this is "nature identical."
> 
> Lavender 40/42 is a nature-identical blend. This EO can be a blend of EOs that come from natural sources but it can also contain synthetically made compounds that are "nature identical" to what is found in true lavender EO. The synthetic compounds are added to make the scent meet a consistent standard profile.



So the compounds are created in a lab that mimics the same compounds of true tuberose in nature whereas fragrance is a different "synthetic" compound completely unrelated to the plant it is derived from and is only similar in scent. Sorta like mica then? Because pretty much all mica is lab created for purity.

I messaged BA for them to explain it further to me as to what process they actually use for this particular scent. It does smell lovely and i'd hate for it to go to waste.


----------



## Aline (Sep 24, 2016)

I purchased some of this out of curiosity, knowing full well that it is a fragrance oil. They also have a 'synthetic honeysuckle essential oil', at around $20/lb. Can't believe they are getting away with it - it's a flat out lie.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 24, 2016)

"...So the compounds are created in a lab that mimics the same compounds of true tuberose in nature whereas fragrance is a different "synthetic" compound completely unrelated to the plant it is derived from and is only similar in scent...."

Yep, you nailed it!


----------



## mikvahnrose (Oct 6, 2016)

I was able to get ahold of a rep at bulk apothecary and they contacted their manufacturer. This is what was written back to me

_"I have contacted the manufacturer directly and this is what i was told:

This is a synthetic fragrance blend.  It has 1 essential oil call out and that is Sweet Orange Oil.  This is not an essential oil or a natural blend. 

We are correcting the labeling on our website."_

It is in fact a fragrance aside from the sweet orange oil, i am glad that it was able to be changed. Still a bit miffed it wasn't done before my complaint seeing how i see reviews from 3 years ago raving about how it's the best e.o for the price.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 6, 2016)

Quite a few fragrance oil blends contain one or more essential oils. That's actually pretty common -- Mother Nature can sometimes manufacture EOs more cheaply than humans can synthesize them. Citrus EOs are an example. One of the larger bath and body supply houses used to (maybe still does) disclose the % of EOs in some of their "more natural" FO blends.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 6, 2016)

mikvahnrose said:


> I was able to get ahold of a rep at bulk apothecary and they contacted their manufacturer. This is what was written back to me
> 
> _"I have contacted the manufacturer directly and this is what i was told:
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see if they really change the labeling. I never found their CS to be great plus they will now have to change labels and who knows how many labels they have for that fragrance


----------

